# ¿Cuanto tiempo esperar, o cuanta pasta palmar, antes de mandar UN NEGOCIO A LA MIERDA?



## eL PERRO (27 Nov 2021)

Llevo una semana un poco porculera por infinidad de temas personales, y no tengo los animos en el mejor momento. Mis actividades principales, las paralice al principio del virus y no las pienso volver a retomar hasta que el tema se solucione

Mientras tanto, se me ocurrio este verano un negocio alternativo, que podria funcionar bien. Me he tirado varios meses de puto culo para montarlo, peleas con la instalacion de la pagina, peleas con estafadores picateclas, peleas yo solo con cosas de programacion que me venian grandes, peleas con los bancos, y peor aun... PELEAS CON INFINIDAD DE PALILLEROS JODIDAMENTE INUTILES y tironucables, que no voy a repetir por pereza

El caso es que esta a punto de hacer 1 mes de que empece la actividad por fin, y llevo bastante desanimo

- Me esta costando muchisimo darme a conocer, bastante mas que con otros temas del pasado

- Las ventas estan siendo pirricas

- El dinero que gasto en publicidad no cosecha ni 1/4 de los resultados que daba años atras. Los ñarigudos estan haciendo caja pero a saco

- Los distribuidores son ESCORIA PALILLERA TERCERMUNDISTA SUBNORMAL y charos pelofrito hijas de puta de sus secreatarias. NO hacen mas que dar por culo, te tratan como el culo, te atienden como el culo, y para colmo TIENEN UNA PUTA MIERDA DE ALMACENAJE. Tienen la mayor parte de sus productos siempre agotados, y yo me estoy pegando unas palizas enormes a meter cientos de articulos en mi puta pagina, para que luego una semana despues veas que la mitad de las cosas las han agotado Y NO REPONEN

Cuando no, otros hijos de la gran puta, que te exijen compras minimas. Vamos que si a mi me compran algo de 30 pavos y yo hago los pedidos a fabrica, me obligan a comprar cosas por valor de 300 pavos, porque "ejjjjque ellos no se van a molestar en levantarse de la silla y hacer un paquete pa solo 30 pavos" (SIC)

- Miro las estadisticas, y me veo esta semana una media de 200 visitas diarias, y todos los dias hay varios carritos de compra, que acaban abandonados. Incluso alguna gente se registra, mete sus datos, direcciones de envio y todo, y luego se largan y no pagan. Cosa que no entiendo, porque estoy poniendo todo un puto 40% mas barato que toda la competencia

- Mi sensacion es que la gente es una puta muerta de hambre. El otro dia me escribio una charo pelofrito hija de puta para decirme que 4 pavos de gastos de envio eran muchisimo. No me cague en sus putos muertos de milagro, cuando encima pa colmo, a mi MRW me cobra 7 y pico y yo pongo 4 y me como los otros 3. EStoy pensando eso si, en subir los precios y luego poner envio gratis y que les den por culo, porque sinceramente, no entiendo por que alguien se registra y pone sus datos y luego se va sin comprar lo que tenian en proceso

- En resumen, que tengo la impresion de que me voy a fundir una brutalidad de dinero en propaganda, que no me va a servir ni para recuperar esa misma inversion.. y que me vo a acabar hartando porque este pais de borregos subnormales muertos de hambre, no tienen un puto chavo para gastar, y lo poco que se gastan, se lo gastan en mariconadas del puto MARICONAZON y al resto no nos hacen ni reputisimo caso

Pero claro, tambien es cierto que no llevo abierto ni un mes, y el tiempo que he hecho propaganda es relativamente poco. Asi que no se que experiencia tendreis los 4 pelagatos que tengais negocios.* Que tiempo prudencial espererais, o cuantos billetes de margen palmais, antes de dar una actividad por perdida y mandarla a tomar por el ojo del puto culo*


----------



## MCC (27 Nov 2021)

Antes de los primeros seis meses todo son perdidas y gastos, prepárate para la hemorragia financiera que esta por venir


----------



## euromelon (27 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo una semana un poco porculera por infinidad de temas personales, y no tengo los animos en el mejor momento. Mis actividades principales, las paralice al principio del virus y no las pienso volver a retomar hasta que el tema se solucione
> 
> Mientras tanto, se me ocurrio este verano un negocio alternativo, que podria funcionar bien. Me he tirado varios meses de puto culo para montarlo, peleas con la instalacion de la pagina, peleas con estafadores picateclas, peleas yo solo con cosas de programacion que me venian grandes, peleas con los bancos, y peor aun... PELEAS CON INFINIDAD DE PALILLEROS JODIDAMENTE INUTILES y tironucables, que no voy a repetir por pereza
> 
> ...



7? Pues envías poco lo estbdar es 5


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

Eso depende de:

A El capital de que dispones

B La magnitud y velocidad de las pérdidas 

C La expectativa de lograr beneficios en el futuro o la no expectativa y los motivos

Hay negocios con pérdidas iniciales pero luego beneficios estables (seguros de automovil)

Hay negocios cuyo resultado es una montaña rusa con medias positivas a largo plazo (extracción de petroleo)

Hay negocios flor de una década que luego ya no pueden seguir funcionando nunca más (videoclub)


----------



## javiwell (27 Nov 2021)

¿Que vende esa tienda online?

¿Las existencias son del OP o solo hace compraventa?

¿Que costes fijos tiene por mantener la tienda online?

¿Cuanto factura? 

¿Son clientes esporádicos o fijos?


... necesito muchísima más información antes de permitirme regalar consejos de mierda gratis


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Nov 2021)

Bueno, ya me ahorras tu decirle lo mismo que le iba a decir yo


Por lo demas, respecto a tu ladrillo, hay cosas en las que tienes razon, y otras en las que no. Que todo el tema de ventas esta desajustado desde que empezaron todas las mierdas de virus y demas distopias, pues si, es verdad, todo es un puto caos impredecible

¿Que la gente no tiene dinero? Pues somos un pais de mierda, si, donde los precios de todo son ultracaros y la gente cobra una mierda. Pero aun asi la gente GASTA

¿Lo que yo vendo tiene salida? Pues si, la tiene. Y hay minoristas de mierda vendiendo la mierda que yo vendo en tienduchos, y VENDEN y siguen abiertos. Con que yo, vendiendo lo mismo, abarcando a todo el mercado nacional y vendiendo mas barato que ellos, deberia de tener ventas

¿El principal problema? El mas obvio. Que soy nuevo. Absolutamente nadie me conoce. Darse a conocer en la red desde cero, conla ultrasaturacion que hay hoy dia, pues es de logica que ha de llevar tiempo y dinero. Yo mismo tampoco me fiaria mucho de ponerme a comprar mierdas en una pagina desconocida que lleva 4 dias, con pocos seguidores en las redes, etc.

Para mitigar eso intento ser activo todos los dias en las redes, que vaya habiendo un poco de contenido, etc. Antes la propaganda en las redes cundia mucho mas. Como ya digo, metias 5 pavos y acababas sacando lo menos 30 seguidores nuevos o compras nuevas. Ahora metes 50 pavos y los efectos no llegan ni a 1/5. Como son un puto monopolio y la propaganda solo se puede hacer en mierdogle o en mierdalibro, pues se aprovechan. Cambian sus mierdas internas para que tu propaganda sea menos efectiva y tengas que gastar mas y mas y mas y mas, y no puedas mandarlos a tomar por culo poruqe no tienes ninguna alternativa

Y mientras todos los putos niños rata comprando las mierdas el doble de caras en el mariconazon. Pa ese si uqe hay pasta

REspecto a los demas, distribuidores, etc. puedo entender que ellos tampoco quieran almacenar mierdas. Yo no es que no quiera, es que NO PUEDO. Pongamos que vendo botellas de vino del mundo. Pues si tengo un puto catalogo con 500 botellas distintas, no voy a tener yo un puto almacen con 500 cajas de 20 botellas de cada uno de los 500 tipos

Lo logico seria que LOS PRODUCTORES, FUERAN DISTRIBUIDORES. Asi tu acudirias a cada productor y sabrias en cada momento lo que tiene y lo que no tiene. Y si se acaba una cosa, te puede decir si va a producir mas, cuando va a estar disonible, o si esa cosa ya no la va a hacer mas. Para saber tu que ostia puta haces

Lo que no puede ser es que tu pierdas una semana entera metiendo decenas de productos en tu sistema, acabar medio loco de tanto picar datitos y pollas, y cuando llega el fin de semana, mirar al distribuidor y ver que la mitad de los produtos metidos, ya no estan disponibles, porque la cantidad que tenia almacenada era una mierda. Y que les preguntes si van a reponer y no te contesten, o te conteste una charo pelofrito retrasada hija de puta diciendote que quien eres tu pa preguntar esas cosas, que no te conocen de na 

Por los sectores que me estoy moviendo, no es que los distribuidores esten cambiando de estrategias. Es que son una panda de palilleros inutiles de mierda subnormales cuya gestion del negocio es una putisima mierda. Y he abierto muchos hilos estos meses hablando del tema. De gentuza anormal que para darte de alta en su puta pagina y venderte mierdas, te dice que te vayas a valencia, o a mostoles, a almorzar unas porras con el dueño del almacen, pa ver si te vende o no te vende. ¿Pero que clase de subnormales hay en este puto pais?

Pues eso, subnormales sin mas, inutiles al 1000% que te lastran totalmente a ti tu actividad como minorista y la convierten en un puto infierno

Y no confundas el DROCSIPIN, que es que el distribuidor EMPAQUETA Y VENDE CON TU ETIQUETA, sin que tu llegues a oler jamas la mercancia... con lo que yo pretendo, que es lo logico, comprar segun demanda. Les estoy haciendo una compra normal y corriente. Hay quienes tienen compra minima, hay quienes no. Te hacen tu paquete, pagas el envio, y punto pelota. ¿Que problema hay? Pues que algunos son unos putos vagos de mierda y pasan todalmente de trabajar en su propio negocio. Solo se levantan de la silla si es pa pedidos gordos, y sino pues que te follen. Tercermundismo paleto puro y duro de muerto de hambre inutil y subnormal 

En resumen: que llevar menos de un mes es una puta mierda, pero estoy quemadisimo nada mas empezar. En este pais la gente es escandalosamente subnormal. Toda. Hacer cualquier mierda en este puto pais de escoria retrasada es un puto sucidio insoportable. Y lo que menos entiendo son los que hasta se registran en la puta pagina y ponen direccion de envio y todo y luego se van sin pagar. ¿Que se pensaran que estan haciendo un simpa a ver si cuela y se lo mando igual o algo? No entiendo nada


----------



## basura_inmunda (27 Nov 2021)

Resumen.

"todo el mundo es culpable menos yo, pero si dedicará un decimo del tiempo que empleo en escribir mierda en este foro en mi negocio estaría forrado.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)

Si, todo es una puta mierda, pero en algunas frases parece que hasta les das la razon a los palilleros, y no es asi

Hay un distribuidor, que es al unico al que le estoy comprando de momento, que no me ha puesto ninguna pega. ¿Que quiero una unica cosa? Pues pido una unica cosa, no hay ningun puto problema. El envio cuesta X, si te compensa lo pagas y san seacabo, sin discusiones. En el tiempo que pierden ñiñiñeando y lloriqueandome de que no les da la gana vender pedidos pequeños, ya tendrian hecho el paquete si levantaran el puto culo de la silla. Pero son gentuza VAGA DE MIERDA a la que no le importa ni su puto negocio. Les estas ofreciendo comprarles y rechazan tu dinero porque prefieren ganar menos a tener que ponerse de pie y que les jodan la partida al solitario espaider

Luego hay otro que me pide lo mas absurdo del mundo. Y es que dice que tengo que hacer un primer pedido de 1000 pavos y luego ya despues de ahi, que si quiero hacer compritas de unidades pues ya las puedo hacer. ¿Pero que puta imbecilidad de palillero tronado es esa? ¿Esos putos 1000 pavos pa que?

Luego otro que los pedidos minimos de 500. Pues tio, si soy nuevo y tengo pediditos de 50 pavos, yo no puedo hacerte pedidos de 500 pavos cada vez que necesite algo de 50, porque en 2 meses me habre fundido mis ahorros en genero de mierda que nisiquiera se si voy a vender

Es obvio y normal que los minoristas se comporten como clientes, y mas los negocios digitales. Hay montones de autonomos y pequeños negocios nuevos. Lo que no es normal es que putos distribuidores que tienen naves enormes y que llevan decadas vendiendo, se comporten como minoristas

Yo no quiero "que me hagan el trabajo", ¿que cojones de trabajo me hacen ellos?. Yo lo que quiero es que ellos hagan SU trabajo, el de distribuidor, que no lo hacen. Y el unico que al menos si hace su trabajo, es un puto chapuzas que casi siempre tiene su catalogo agotado y solo puedes comprarle las 4 mierdas que menos se venden. 

Y los pocos fabricantes que hay en el pais, en lugar de estar interesados igualmente en distribuir ellos mismos y dar facilidades, lo que hacen es darte putas largas o contarte soplapolleces de que te vayas a 500 km a almorzar porras con el patron, porque se cree grande despaña y tienes que ir alli a suplicarle que te venda y a sorberle las lefas. Es delirante todo, la gentuza de este pais es anormal profunda, en todos los sentidos posibles

¿Pero entonces que, que haces, cierras todo y te metes a funcivago? ¿Te suicidas? Lo que hay que hacer es EXIGIR y empezar a cagarse en puto dios, y que la gente haga de una puta vez lo que le toca


----------



## Tagghino (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)

Si son almacenes grandes que llevan 40 años haciendo lo mismo, POR SUPUESTISIMO que tienen dinero para tener abundancia de productos. No los tienen, porque son palilleros de MIERDA y prefieren gastarse ese dinero en sus casoplones, en sus putas y en sus mierdas y luego lloriquear diciendo que no tienen. Lo de siempre, gentuza inutil ultracorrupta hija de puta

Y si no se quieren gastar ese dinero, pues que todos, fabricantes y distribuidores, se pongan de acuerdo, y se hagan las cosas como se hacian antes

En lugar de ofrecer un catalogo con miles y miles de artilugios con infinidad de modelos de cada puto cacharro (como cuando te vas a comprar una puta impresora, que hay miles, 100 de cada puta marca, y no tienes ni puta idea de en que se diferencia una de otra). Pues en lugar de ofrecer miles, que se ofrezca una gama de POCOS productos, pero que siempre haya disponibilidad de ellos. Y no que se oferten miles y que el 60% nunca este disponible

Y luego si hay productos que los piensan reponer, QUE ATIENDAN A LA GENTE Y DIGAN LA PUTA FECHA, y si no los piensan reponer, que los quiten de la puta lista. Pero no, ni una cosa, ni la otra, ni la de mas alla. Desatencion total, pasotismo total, tercermundismo total. Es que dan ganas de liarse a ostiras y descerrajarles la puta cabeza


----------



## Pocholovsky (28 Nov 2021)

No pongas todo al 40% menos que la competencia. Eso es un error brutal. La gente es tan sumamente corta que piensa que "mas barato=peor", o incluso que "mas barato=timo". Bajale un 10% y siempre poniendo que es por PROMOCION o algo asi, que no parezca que es algo normal en tu tienda.

Por otro lado, las ventas han bajado un cojonazo estos meses. Yo encuentro en mi caso que desde abril no ha parado de bajar las ventas, la gente tiene bastante con poder pagar la luz, la comida y la vivienda. No te desanimes.

Y si, en España los proveedores son unos palilleros en su gran mayoria. Buscate proveedores si puedes en otros paises, las condiciones que tienen y los precios le dan mil patadas a los españoles.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> No pongas todo al 40% menos que la competencia. Eso es un error brutal. La gente es tan sumamente corta que piensa que "mas barato=peor", o incluso que "mas barato=timo". Bajale un 10% y siempre poniendo que es por PROMOCION o algo asi, que no parezca que es algo normal en tu tienda.
> 
> Por otro lado, las ventas han bajado un cojonazo estos meses. Yo encuentro en mi caso que desde abril no ha parado de bajar las ventas, la gente tiene bastante con poder pagar la luz, la comida y la vivienda. No te desanimes.
> 
> Y si, en España los proveedores son unos palilleros en su gran mayoria. Buscate proveedores si puedes en otros paises, las condiciones que tienen y los precios le dan mil patadas a los españoles.



Pues hombre, si que me desanimo, porque del aire no vivo. Los precios estan rebajados, pero en todos aparce el cartelito "oferta". Queria estudiar como se hacia lo de que aparezca precio super caro tachado y precio actual, pero eso ya era muy engorroso, ademas dque tenia que calcular precios dobles y demas y se tardaba una infinidad de tiempo. Asi que simplemente OFERTA, en cada producto. El sistema tiene opcion de activar eso sin mas

Lo que si me planteo hacer es cargar el precio del envio en el precio y a tomar por culo. Es flipante que me escriban charos pelofrito diciendo que 4 pavos de envio a la otra punta del pais es mu caro. Y encima con recochineo de puta "no te crees que testas pasando un poco conel enviooooo, te lo digo como consejo damiga eeeee" (consejo damiga, una zorra pelofrito que me acaba de ver por una puta pagina)

En fin, que como la gentuza es retrasada, ver que hay un gasto mas les ofende. El problema es que hay productos caros en los que subirle ese precio no se nota, pero productos baratos en los que meterle ese precio si se nota y mucho, entonces nose

Sea como sea, claro que me desanimo. Esto es un puto pais de inutiles y de muertos de hambre. Conozco gente que esta haciendo lo mismo que yo en otros paises y les va de puta madre. No son multimillonarios (ni lo pretenden), pero les va mucho mejor que remando en empleos de mierda de esclavos y tienen una vida de puta madre. Pero aqui, a morir. De asco y de hambre


----------



## Pocholovsky (28 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Pues hombre, si que me desanimo, porque del aire no vivo. Los precios estan rebajados, pero en todos aparce el cartelito "oferta". Queria estudiar como se hacia lo de que aparezca precio super caro tachado y precio actual, pero eso ya era muy engorroso, ademas dque tenia que calcular precios dobles y demas y se tardaba una infinidad de tiempo. Asi que simplemente OFERTA, en cada producto. El sistema tiene opcion de activar eso sin mas*
> 
> Lo que si me planteo hacer es cargar el precio del envio en el precio y a tomar por culo. Es flipante que me escriban charos pelofrito diciendo que 4 pavos de envio a la otra punta del pais es mu caro. Y encima con recochineo de puta "no te crees que testas pasando un poco conel enviooooo, te lo digo como consejo damiga eeeee" (consejo damiga, una zorra pelofrito que me acaba de ver por una puta pagina)
> 
> ...



¿Es un prestashop? Si es asi, al menos en la version 1.6 es un poco coñazo el tema de los impuestos, pero es facil ponerle un precio "hinchado" y luego bajarlo un tanto por cien. Yo lo que hago en España y Portugal meterle un 10% de descuento a todo lo que vendo, y en el resto de Europa lo dejo tal cual sin descuento. Estuve un año tanteando en diferentes paises diferentes precios y descuentos, y llegue a la conclusion esa, al menos en mi sector. Por eso te digo que no decaigas, hasta encontrar que es lo mejor para tu negocio, puede pasar facilmente uno o dos años. Lo jodido es empezar a hacer girar la rueda, y cuando la tienes rodando, la propia inercia suele mantenerla girando. Creeme, asi es, hay que hacer una cagada muy gorda para que la rueda se frene en seco.

Al proximo negocio online que montes te recomiendo que no contrates nada de informatica, hoy en dia te montas un prestashop en un rato, y luego en un par de dias lo dejas todo configurado. Para las fotos, te bajas el GIMP que va bastante bien, y con unas fotos del producto hechas con el movil mismamente, puedes dejarlo todo guapo guapo. Todo gratis, por supuesto, solo pones tu tiempo, que normalmente aunque te cueste al principio aprender las cosas, te va a salir mas rentable que contratarlo.

Lo de los portes asi es, la gente esta muy mal acostumbrada a portes gratuitos de grandes cadenas. Te recomiendo (aunque sea una mierda en muchas poblaciones) Seur, y otra que tiene muy buenos precios es Zeleris. Pero llama al comercial y que te visite, porque normalmente puedes sacar envios 24h tirados de precio, con algo de volumen (50 envios/mes) te pones en 2.5 euros +IVA por paquete de hasta 1 kg. Yo trabajo con otra empresa, mas caro (sobre 5 euros +IVA por paquete de hasta 2 Kg), pero es que lo que yo vendo tampoco tiene un volumen de ventas brutal.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> ¿Es un prestashop? Si es asi, al menos en la version 1.6 es un poco coñazo el tema de los impuestos, pero es facil ponerle un precio "hinchado" y luego bajarlo un tanto por cien. Yo lo que hago en España y Portugal meterle un 10% de descuento a todo lo que vendo, y en el resto de Europa lo dejo tal cual sin descuento. Estuve un año tanteando en diferentes paises diferentes precios y descuentos, y llegue a la conclusion esa, al menos en mi sector. Por eso te digo que no decaigas, hasta encontrar que es lo mejor para tu negocio, puede pasar facilmente uno o dos años. Lo jodido es empezar a hacer girar la rueda, y cuando la tienes rodando, la propia inercia suele mantenerla girando. Creeme, asi es, hay que hacer una cagada muy gorda para que la rueda se frene en seco.
> 
> Al proximo negocio online que montes te recomiendo que no contrates nada de informatica, hoy en dia te montas un prestashop en un rato, y luego en un par de dias lo dejas todo configurado. Para las fotos, te bajas el GIMP que va bastante bien, y con unas fotos del producto hechas con el movil mismamente, puedes dejarlo todo guapo guapo. Todo gratis, por supuesto, solo pones tu tiempo, que normalmente aunque te cueste al principio aprender las cosas, te va a salir mas rentable que contratarlo.
> 
> Lo de los portes asi es, la gente esta muy mal acostumbrada a portes gratuitos de grandes cadenas. Te recomiendo (aunque sea una mierda en muchas poblaciones) Seur, y otra que tiene muy buenos precios es Zeleris. Pero llama al comercial y que te visite, porque normalmente puedes sacar envios 24h tirados de precio, con algo de volumen (50 envios/mes) te pones en 2.5 euros +IVA por paquete de hasta 1 kg. Yo trabajo con otra empresa, mas caro (sobre 5 euros +IVA por paquete de hasta 2 Kg), pero es que lo que yo vendo tampoco tiene un volumen de ventas brutal.



Si, es prestashop. Y si es un coñazo, pero por lo menos le voy pillando ya el truco, aunque hay miles de cosas que deberian ser mas intuitivas y faciles. Lo complican todo muchisimo para que tengas que comprar modulos, pagar tecnicos y mierdas

Yo solo estoy vendiendo en españa, porque veo un absurdo vender fuera. Eso solo tiene sentido si vendes algo muy muy exclusivo que sea dificil de encontrar. Las cosas que yo vendo las puede encontrar cualquiera en cualquier parte, los de cada pais ya tendran mas de lo mismo, nadie se va a venir a comprar a una tienda española en idioma español, ni voy a traduri las fichas de productos a 20 idiomas. Amen de que los costes de los paquetes serian una puta locura, nadie de fuera me compraria. Solo portugal, que los costes de envio son los mismos, pero no los estoy incluyendo en la propaganda, porque aun no se si vender ahi me tendria mas lios de contabilidad y mierda y no quiero dolores de cabeza que bastnate tengo ya

Por lo demas, pues si yo tambien supongo que si arrancas algo y consigues que vaya, por inercia debe de seguir yendo. El problema es ese periodo que llaman valle de la muerte, desde que abres, hasta que consigues que funcione, porque muchos, no lo consiguen. Porque todo ese largo tiempo que tienes que echar y todo ese dineral que tienes que meter en propaganda, puede que se te gaste antes de poder empezar a espabilar las ventas, y hayas tirado toda la pasta ala basura


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## eL PERRO (28 Nov 2021)

Ahorra, algun dia podiamos montar algo juntos y TRI0NFAR. Una SA del METAL


----------



## K-KABOOM (28 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahorra, algun dia podiamos montar algo juntos y TRI0NFAR. Una SA del METAL



Yo tengo una del metal y esta jodida la cosa tambien

Suerte!!!!


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Nov 2021)

Y stockar un poco por qué no, metes las doscientas cajas de vino en una habitación y a las malas te las acabas bebiendo, es parte de una inversión razonable para el business.
Ya si vendes dildos pues no.


----------



## Lord Vader (28 Nov 2021)

Hasta 3 años. Si no empieza a funcionar tras tres años, déjalo por imposible.


----------



## eL PERRO (29 Nov 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hasta 3 años. Si no empieza a funcionar tras tres años, déjalo por imposible.



3 años sin cubrir gastos no me los estoy ni de puta coña, eso es una sangria


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2021)

Sin que te conozca ni cristo y bajando tanto el precio huele a estafa a yardas.
Necesitas posicionamiento en red y la gente lee las reseñas. Búscate unos colegas que te puntúen bien y sube el precio. 
Mete ofertas puntuales en determinados productos, variando cada pocos días, semanas y a ver si así arrancas.
Una vez consigas reseñas positivas la gente se fiará de darte su dinero.

También es aconsejable que utilices una plataforma de pago que de seguridad de recuperar la pasta si eres como el Lute, tipo Paypal

De nada.

Ah... y no te cortes en cagarte en las charos, trápalas, tiesos..no aumentarás ventas, pero te quedas muy a gusto.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2021)

Pon en la web un banner que digo "NO VENDEMOS A GITANOS" y así te evitas clientes tipo wallapop.


----------



## DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL (30 Nov 2021)

Eres un puto fracaso: como persona, hijo y ‘empresario’


----------



## Sanchopanzer (2 Dic 2021)

Faltan más emprendedores de los que se levantan antes que el sol, se pegan un escupitajo en las manos y levantan la persiana diciendo para sus adentros: "Por mis cojones que esto lo levanto yo". Y luego llegan a casa bien de noche oliendo a hierro y aceitillo, sus hijos lo abrazan mientras les dice "cuidao que mancho" y su orgullosa esposa lo mira con el respeto debido al que vuelve de una guerra con la satisfacción del deber cumplido. Y la cena le sabe a gloria aunque sea una puta tortilla francesa.

Y para los demás, las tiendas online.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2021)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Faltan más emprendedores de los que se levantan antes que el sol, se pegan un escupitajo en las manos y levantan la persiana diciendo para sus adentros: "Por mis cojones que esto lo levanto yo". Y luego llegan a casa bien de noche oliendo a hierro y aceitillo, sus hijos lo abrazan mientras les dice "cuidao que mancho" y su orgullosa esposa lo mira con el respeto debido al que vuelve de una guerra con la satisfacción del deber cumplido. Y la cena le sabe a gloria aunque sea una puta tortilla francesa.
> 
> Y para los demás, las tiendas online.



O eres un biego tronao de 70 años, o un niño rata atontao de 12


----------



## François (4 Dic 2021)

Si la gente llena el carrito y no compra es que lo ven mucho más barato en otro lado o que les clavas mucho por el transporte y les echa para atrás a última hora o porque los plazos de entrega son muy largos o no los aseguras. Así que ponte las pilas con lo que esté fallando.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Si la gente llena el carrito y no compra es que lo ven mucho más barato en otro lado o que les clavas mucho por el transporte y les echa para atrás a última hora o porque los plazos de entrega son muy largos o no los aseguras. Así que ponte las pilas con lo que esté fallando.



Y dale... 

- EL PUTO ENVIO ME LO COBRAN A MI LOS LADRONES DE MRW A 8 PAVOS Y AUN ASI 4 ME LOS MAMO YO Y SOLO COBRO 4, QUE YA ES MENOS DE LO QUE COBRAN MUCHOS POR AHI

- EL PUTO PRECIO TOTAL APARECE ANTES DE DALE AL PUTO BOTON DE PAGAR

- PARA RELLENAR TODOS LOS PUTOS DATOS, TIENES QUE DARLE AL BOTON DE PAGAR

- TENGO LOS PRECIOS MAS BARATOS DE ESPAÑA DEL SECTOR

Bueno, los tenia, se me han hinchao los cojones. Esta semana he cambiao todos los putos precios uno a uno, me he acostao todos los dias alas 7 de la mañana cambiando precios hasta quedarme ciego. Que leden por culo ala gentuza, encima de que regalo las cosas me las desprecian. Pues el que quiera algo QUE PAGUE


----------



## hyperburned (4 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Y dale...
> 
> - EL PUTO ENVIO ME LO COBRAN A MI LOS LADRONES DE MRW A 8 PAVOS Y AUN ASI 4 ME LOS MAMO YO Y SOLO COBRO 4, QUE YA ES MENOS DE LO QUE COBRAN MUCHOS POR AHI
> 
> ...



Siempre puedes ingresar en una banda organizada para robar televisores en California y venderlos en Amazon


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Dic 2021)

Solo ya estaba, regalando algunas cosas incluso a perdidas, con precios ala mitad de que otros, asi que ya me la bufa. Pongo los mismos precios que los demas y el que quiera algo que pague. Y si no, pues el dia que se me hinchen los cojones cierro todo y me pongo a robar como hace el 90% de gentuza hija de la gran puta de este pais judeogitano de mierda


----------



## rafabogado (4 Dic 2021)

Oye que los ejemplos quedaban muy bien. Son los propios cuando se da clase en la Facultad y los alumnos dicen: "aaaaaaaaaah" (ya entienden).


----------



## spica (6 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> - Miro las estadisticas, y todos los dias hay varios carritos de compra, que acaban abandonados.



¿Ah, pero eso se ve?


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Dic 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Ah, pero eso se ve?


----------



## Mdutch (7 Dic 2021)

Has echado cuentas de cuanto podrias estar ganando en 1 año?
Porque vale, estas perdiendo dinero ahora, pero tal como lo cuentas suena a negocio ruinoso que aun alineandose los astros y yendo bien no te llegaria ni para mileurista.
La gente que te compra ahora es gente que lo hace unicamente por el precio, un perfil de comprador muertodehambre que no valora el tiempo y que, en cuanto haya otro sitio 1centimo mas barato, se registraria en esa otra pagina. Nunca podras subir precios.


----------



## spica (7 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


>



Yo eso lo hago mucho, echar al carrito para ver a cuanto sube el total y comparar.

Y no, no tenia ni puta idea de que el dueño de la pagina pudiera ver esas estadisticas.
Pero sabiendolo aun lo hare mas, jajajaja.


----------



## StolenInnocence (7 Dic 2021)

¿Cuál es el valor añadido que aportas? ¿Cuál es la dulzura que sienten tus clientes al comprarte a ti y no a tu competencia? ¿Qué necesidad cubres que otros no hagan mejor que tú?


----------



## eL PUERRO (7 Dic 2021)

QUE no le deis consejos serios a este tonto del culo, que siempre abre los mismos hilos para desahogarse y no hace caso a nadie. eS tirarle margaritas a los cerdos. a los hilos de EL NINI se entra a reirse de él.

no será que eres DEMASIADO subnormal como para ganarte la vida por tí mismo? pREGUNTA al tío ese de la CABEZA RARA, tonto ingenuo o algo así, a ver cómo hizo para que le admitieran en el taller laboral para gente especial.


----------



## eL PUERRO (7 Dic 2021)

pOR favor dinos qué tienda es, quiero LLENAR mi carrito virtual y al final no comprarte una puta mierda para que rabies más.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (7 Dic 2021)

Cómo es posible que a Jeff Bezos le haya funcionado y a ti no?


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Dic 2021)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el valor añadido que aportas?



Deja de ver tutoriales de mierda para putos niños rataza


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (7 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Llevo una semana un poco porculera por infinidad de temas personales, y no tengo los animos en el mejor momento. Mis actividades principales, las paralice al principio del virus y no las pienso volver a retomar hasta que el tema se solucione
> 
> Mientras tanto, se me ocurrio este verano un negocio alternativo, que podria funcionar bien. Me he tirado varios meses de puto culo para montarlo, peleas con la instalacion de la pagina, peleas con estafadores picateclas, peleas yo solo con cosas de programacion que me venian grandes, peleas con los bancos, y peor aun... PELEAS CON INFINIDAD DE PALILLEROS JODIDAMENTE INUTILES y tironucables, que no voy a repetir por pereza
> 
> ...




echa el cierre y vete de temporero a coger melones...


----------



## StolenInnocence (7 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Deja de ver tutoriales de mierda para putos niños rataza



O sea ninguno,


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Dic 2021)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> ñiññiñi



corre a comprarte un awacate puto niño rata maricon de mierda


----------



## Venturi (7 Dic 2021)

Vamos, que tienes un negocio de dropshipping de segundo nivel, los proveedores te hacen el mismo dropshipping que tu a tus clientes.


----------



## StolenInnocence (7 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> corre a comprarte un awacate puto niño rata maricon de mierda





eL PERRO dijo:


> corre a comprarte un awacate puto niño rata maricon de mierda



Estas enfermo chaval


----------



## pepinox (7 Dic 2021)

Has montado un prestashop DE MIERDA y vendes artículos DE MIERDA a clientes de MIERDA, ¿y te extrañas de que te vaya mal?

Balla, no me lo hesperava.

¿Pero qué servicio añadido das tú, piltrafa humana? Tu mierda vale lo mismo en Amazon con envío gratis para los retrasados mentales que pagan el Prime para ver telenovelas por Hinternec, ¿por qué te van a comprar a ti que encima les cobras por el envío?

A mí lo que me flipa de España es que existan mentecatos como tú, que se creen que montando un prestashop DE MIERDA para vender MIERDA que no tienen, se van a poder ganar la vida con semejante actividad de NULO valor añadido.

Anda a escardar cebollinos, desgraciao. Poco hambre pasas, pero más vas a pasar. Jódete.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Esto es agotador. Me gasto la semana pasa 100 pavos en hacer propaganda y me tiro varios dias hasta las tantas de la mañana haciendo el lentisimo, tedioso y desesperante que es meter un chorro de productitos en la pagina, uno por uno, con sus putas fotos, sus putas variables, sus putos textitos, sus putos datos resumidos, sus putas medidas, todas sus etiquetas y mierdas claves.. horas y horas y hoooooras y mas horas, haciendoseme dedia todos los putos dias

*Y ahora llego y una puta semana despues... UNA PUTA SEMANA DESPUES... en la pagina del principal distribuidor veo que tienen el puto 70% de las cosas AGOTADAS*



Es jodidamente desesperante. Es imposible sacar adelante esta actividad de mierda. Los distribuidores y fabricantes que hay son gentuza palillera pueblerina inutil y estafadora, que siendo ellos MAYORISTAS tienen el mismo puto almacen que un MINORISTA

Solo te funcionan si tienes un tienducho de mierda del tomas subnormal mostachudo de tu barrio, y compras un par de taladros, un par de sierras y un par de martillos, pa tenerlos ahi muertos de asco enel escaparate de mierda de tu calle. Pa quienes su mierda de negocio no consiste mas que en tener 4 mierdas y esperar que te las compre tu vecino

Si quieres tener una pagina competitiva con un catalogo interesante y variado, NO PUEDES, NO PUEDES, NO PUEDES, NO PUEDES, porque no hay ningun puto mayorista que de verdad se comporte como tal

Y encima veo que otro de ellos me ha vuelto a dar de baja por la tremenda logica de "ejjjjque como no mas comprao na enel ultimo mes es que eres un espia"

Es agotador, me rindo, no puedo mas


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Es que yo al mayorista LE PAGO SIEMPRE A TOCAPUTATEJA, asi que no me pongas excusas de mierda, que yo no le estoy pidiendo que me fie nada. Le estoy pidiendo que si es un MAYORISTA, y va presumiendo de que lleva nosecuantos lustros de mayorista, que se comporte como UN PUTO MAYORISTA. Y si tiene un puto catalogo de productos, que ME LOS GARANTICE

Pero esos mayoristas NO se comportan como mayoristas, sino como una puta tienda de los putos 20 duros, que trae 4 mierdas, las vende y automaticamente adios, productos ya no disponibles 

Y viven de los 4 pacoviejos de mierda de barrio que compran las 4 mierdas pa su tienducho de mierda de juguete, y tener un puto negocio SERIO es 200% imposible. Jodidamente acojonante. Estoy funcionando con los 3 distribuidores que mas serios me parecian y que mejores catalogos tenian

2 de ellos casi todo agotao, y el tercero me borra del sistema, porque hay que comprarle todas las semanas o te expulsan

En resumen que practicamente el 80% del catalogo de mi pagina NO ESTA DISPONIBLE, por culpa de ellos. ¿Esto que mierda es? Es que no me dejan ni mantenerme hasta que por lo menos recupere lo que me gaste antes de mandarlo todo a tomar por culo

Es increible, puto pais de inutiles de mierda


----------



## bloody_sunday (18 Ene 2022)

PREMIO darwin del año and empresaurio palillero, si no sabes torear pa que te metes manolete... y si todos somos muertos de jambre menos tu y tu familia que sois arios o lo que tu digas... A remarrrr....


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> manolete



No sabras torear tu, inutil hijo de la grandisima puta. Yo llevo toda la vida toreando. Lo que no puede ser es ponerse a torear y que en lugar de salirte un toro te salgan una docena de gitanos con machetes y te roben hasta los zapatos


----------



## bloody_sunday (18 Ene 2022)

y que esperabas en Spain que te saliera un toro? Iluso...


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Tio, que no me cuentes mierdas para justificar lo injustificable. Mi madre tuvo muchos años un negocio de otro sector que no tiene nada que ver con lo mio, y los distribuidores tenian producto disponible SIEMPRE. Y cada semana pedia al almacen lo que necesitaba. La compra que hacia era del mismo tamaño que la que puedo hacer yo. Solo que aquello al ser una tienda fisica tenia que tener producto, y pedia para REPONER. Y yo no tengo nada y pido lo que vendo

La venta que hace el mayorista es LA MISMA. Pero el almacen SIEMPRE tenia el genero de su catalogo disponible. Y si en algun momento algo se le agotaba, no psaaba nada porque llamaban ala fabrica y le traian otra partida en pocos dias

Todo funcionaba bien. Las fabricas tenian catalogos cortos y fabricaban todos los meses. Y asi la cadena nunca fallaba. Si en algun momento algo estaba agotao en el almacen, pues no pasaba nada pq tenias la garantia de que al mes siguente lo volvian a reponer. Si eso al par de años iban eliminando algun articulo viejo y sacaban algun modelo nuevo, pero siempre tenian de todo, y siempre reponian las cosas en plazos cortos

Con que tu, si no tienes disponible, puedes decirle al cliente "que se lo traes" en breve, o informarle de cuando llega. Y no tener catalogos que son como la puta tienda de los 20 duros. Llegan cosas a boleo, las ponen a boleo, las venden ellos, y arreando, despues nada

YO puedo vender unidades porque yo soy EL PUTO MINORISTA y mi labor es esa. Lo que no puede ser es que EL MAYORISTA sea el que se comporta como minorista

Y deja ya de mentir que el DRORSIPIN de mierda es cuando tu le encargas a un almacen de ventas que ellos empaqueten, vendan y etiqueten con tu nombre, sin que tu llegues a tocar el producto

En este puto pais de mierda loq ue pasa es que hay mucho INUTIL LADRON HIJO DE PUTA, y tu el primero, que no paras de defender a todos esos criminales porque seguro que eres otro

Hastda el PUTO NABO YA


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Si te tuviera delante te abria la puta cabeza, ladron de mierda


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Tu no eres mas que un puto trolazo judio hijo de la gran puta que no paras de ir haciendo la ronda por los hilos defendiendo a toda la puta escoria criminal de este pais. Hasdta los cojones ya de la gentuza como tu que lo destroza todo y pone excusas de mierda de "ejjjjjque no se puede hacer na"


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Eres el vivo reflejo de por que este pais merece morir. Un pepero palillero ladron hijo de la grandisima puta, defendiendo a los putos estafadores de mierda que malversan y destrozan todas las cadenas de produccion y distribucion que hasta hace 10 años funcionaban de puta madre, con tal de que todo el comercio minorista desaparezca y solo pueda vender el judio genocida del mariconazon

Te hacia una puta corbata colombiana si te tuviera delante, hijo dela gran misera puta


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Ene 2022)

ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI


----------



## Mdutch (19 Ene 2022)

En realidad lo de la crisis te viene de puta madre:
"No vendo y pierdo dinero por culpa de la crisis y de los mayoristas."
Y a seguir del cuento.


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Mar 2022)

Subo hilo, porque un multi de alguien me estuvo preguntando que lo subiera

No se como cojones te llamas, multi, no puedo etiquetarte


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (10 Mar 2022)

@eL PERRO ¿qué ha pasado al final con el negocio?


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Mar 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @eL PERRO ¿qué ha pasado al final con el negocio?



Me peto la cabeza por fin de año. Un broncazo de tomo y lomo con los distribuidores. Unos que me daban de baja del sistema si no les compraba cosas todas las semanas, porque sino decian que la gente les queria espiar. Otros, tenian una mierda de gama de productos, y el 80% de todo lo que meti en mi catalogo estaba agotado y en fin, todas las mierdas que no se si comente ya aqui. Aparte problemas familiares, y me hicieron una puta judiada con la UNEP, y mil mierdas mas, asi que salte por los aires y lo deje absolutamente todo en pause

El negocio A, del que sigo a la espera de la evolucion virica, sigue de alta, pero sin actuar. Y el negocio B no lohe cerrao pero no he vuelto a meter ni un centimo mas. Estaba en espera de que pasaran unas semanas y decidir. De todas formas ya no me costaba mas tener las 2 actividades, pago lo mismo. Pero toda la mierda se ha ido alargando, primero por asqueamiento mental total. Luego por movidas de familiares muertos por el virus. Y despues con la puta guerra y la ultrainflacion. Asi que entre unas y otras, lo he seguido dejando todo en espera, pagando impuestos como un subnormal, sin ingresar absolutamente nada en lo que llevo de año

Si salen subvenciones para las que exigen tener una sola actividad, cerrare el B. Si no, lo mantendre a ver si con productos de nueva temporada puedo hacer algo con ello y estirarlo unos meses mas a ver. Aunque me estoy planteando mandarlo todo a tomar por culo, chapar todo, fundirme los ahorros en latunes y algun capricho por si hay PEPINO y que le follen a todos. A casapipiear en plan mendigo de mierda y que se muera el que le parezca mal

Y cuando se pasen la guerra mundial y la bacteriologica ya vere si vuelvo a abrir

No se que puta mierda hacer con nada. ESte puto pais de mierda da muchisimo asco


----------



## leoper (10 Mar 2022)

lo tienes facil : hazte mayorista y manten tu tienda de dropshipping

winwin de manual


----------



## Javier.Finance (13 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Subo hilo, porque un multi de alguien me estuvo preguntando que lo subiera
> 
> No se como cojones te llamas, multi, no puedo etiquetarte



Xq insunuas q soy multi?


----------



## 60kg (14 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Me peto la cabeza por fin de año. Un broncazo de tomo y lomo con los distribuidores. Unos que me daban de baja del sistema si no les compraba cosas todas las semanas, porque sino decian que la gente les queria espiar. Otros, tenian una mierda de gama de productos, y el 80% de todo lo que meti en mi catalogo estaba agotado y en fin, todas las mierdas que no se si comente ya aqui. Aparte problemas familiares, y me hicieron una puta judiada con la UNEP, y mil mierdas mas, asi que salte por los aires y lo deje absolutamente todo en pause
> 
> El negocio A, del que sigo a la espera de la evolucion virica, sigue de alta, pero sin actuar. Y el negocio B no lohe cerrao pero no he vuelto a meter ni un centimo mas. Estaba en espera de que pasaran unas semanas y decidir. De todas formas ya no me costaba mas tener las 2 actividades, pago lo mismo. Pero toda la mierda se ha ido alargando, primero por asqueamiento mental total. Luego por movidas de familiares muertos por el virus. Y despues con la puta guerra y la ultrainflacion. Asi que entre unas y otras, lo he seguido dejando todo en espera, pagando impuestos como un subnormal, sin ingresar absolutamente nada en lo que llevo de año
> 
> ...



estudia ingles + ing informática y tendrás trabajo de por vida.

Saludos.


----------



## ediedee (14 Mar 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Antes de los primeros seis meses todo son perdidas y gastos, prepárate para la hemorragia financiera que esta por venir



Eso no es cierto, un negocio puede generar desde el día 1, fíjate que yo estoy en el sector de la hostelería y aún así conozco bastantes casos de empresas que han salvado toda su deuda en los primeros meses, claro, son negocios con un bajo presupuesto inicial, generalmente bien ubicados y que se han dado a conocer por estar haciendo bien las cosas, pero eso no quita el hecho de ese mantra que dice que los primeros meses o los primeros años todo son perdidas, cuando no es así.


----------



## Sadhu (14 Mar 2022)

Pero, ¿al final qué vendías?


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Mar 2022)

leoper dijo:


> lo tienes facil : hazte mayorista y manten tu tienda de dropshipping
> 
> winwin de manual



Ojala hubiera alguien que activara un PUÑO DIVINO que bajara del cielo y os reventara la puta boca a los subnormales, cada vez que hablais de algo de lo que no teneis ni puta idea

Esa palabrita que tu usas, niño rata subnormal tironucable, hace referencia a un tipo de negocio de intermediacion, en el que tu solo te ocupas de promocionar productos y darles bombo para conseguir las ventas, sin que dichos productos JAMAS PASEN POR TUS MANOS. Pues un almacen se encarga de empaquetar tus pedidos y mandarselos a tus clientes, con tu etiqueta. Tu haces el esfuerzo del marketin, ellos hacen el esfuerzo de los envios, tu te llevas tu %, ellos el suyo, y a correr

Yo estoy haciendo un negocio de ventas normal y corriente. Tengo un catalogo de productos de diferentes fabricantes y distribuidores. Como me compran por la red y las compras tardan varios dias en cualquier parte, al cliente lo mismo le da 3 dias que 5. Cada dia hago (o hacia) un listado de todas las cosas que me han pedido a mi. Miro sus referencias, miro a ver de que almacen es cada cosa, y les compro a cada cual los articulos que necesite

Yo recibo los paquetes de los distintos almacenes, y envio mis paquetes con mis ventas, con los productos que pueden ser todos del mismo sitio, o de 5 sitios distintos. He hecho mi compra de genero al mayorista, la proceso, y hago mi venta de genero al cliente como minorista

Pero todo eso se jode, porque NO HAY NI UN SOLO PUTO MAYORISTA QUE LO SEA DE VERDAD. Fijate si pido poco, que lo unico que les pido es que tengan una gama de productos que sean REPUESTOS. Que cuando se les agoten y tu les pidas mas, ellos te garanticen que en 2 semanas la fabrica te proveera de mas. Pero no lo hacen. Porque no son ni mayoristas, ni empresarios, no son siquiera PERSONAS. Son mierda puta ladrona y retrasada mental, trilera ladrona estafadora gitana y torera de mierda inutil

*Es como si tu tienes un bar y vas al distribuidor a comprarle cocacola, pero el no te garantiza el suministro de cocacola. Unos dias te trae cocacola, otros dias te trae persicola, otros dias te trae mecacola, otros dias te trae gol-cola, otros dias te trae agua del retrete y otros dias directamente no te trae nada de nada y te dice que te jodas que es lo que hay. *O te dicen que si no tienen cocacola te jodas, y que si no le compras el agua del retrete esa semana, que te dan de baja del sistema para que no puedas volver a comprarles nunca mas, porque eres un espia, Porque dios sabe que hay gente a la que le va la vida por espiar los precios a los que vende el agua del retrete un distribuidor gitano de mierda de medio pelo de un puto pueblucho de mierda de mala muerte

Pero como eres SUBNORMAL y en este pais todos sois puta escoria gitana con retraso mental severo, no espero que entiendas nada, siquiera remotamente. Ni tu, ni el resto de anormales de este puto pozo de mierda


----------



## URULOK (16 Mar 2022)

Si piensas que tus clientes tienen la culpa y que son gilipollas, lo mejor es que cierres


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Mar 2022)

URULOK dijo:


> Si piensas que tus clientes tienen la culpa y que son gilipollas, lo mejor es que cierres



La clase de subnormales que entran a cagar a los hilos sin leerse ni una sola puta linea, ademas, si, suelen ser la clase de clientes gilipollas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Mar 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI



Luego no querras que te tenga el ignore, cacho de mamon.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Mar 2022)

Ah siiii
ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI
ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Mar 2022)

El dropshippin se terminó, pregunta a @Pajarotto


----------



## URULOK (17 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La clase de subnormales que entran a cagar a los hilos sin leerse ni una sola puta linea, ademas, si, suelen ser la clase de clientes gilipollas



claro que he leído el hilo

el que compra es gilipollas porque es un muerto de hambre que no tiene dinero para gastar

El que te vende es gilipollas por no tener los dos o tres productos que le gastas preparados para ti cuando tú le digas

Todos los que has intentado contratar para montarte el negocio son gilipollas

Todos los que escribimos en el hilo y no te damos nuestro apoyo somos gilipollas

Pero tranquilo que montar un negocio en un par de meses y esperar tener beneficios en el primer mes NO ES DE GILIPOLLAS

Pd: en los negocios serios el retorno de capital debería empezar a los DOS AÑOS (si está bien planificando) y en TRES AÑOS si has tenido que pedir más del 50% de financiación


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Mar 2022)

URULOK dijo:


> El que te vende es gilipollas por no tener los dos o tres productos que le gastas preparados para ti cuando tú le digas



Pues si, asi es. Justo eso. Sin mas ni mas

Un proveedor, provee. Si no provees, no eres un proveedor. No eres mas que un palillero gitano torero de mierda inutil ladron estafador y subnormal. Tal como lo que eres tu, escoria

Y por eso este pais de mierda esta en la absoluta mierda, mientras china crece hasta la estratosfera, porque aqui el 99% es escoria jodidamente inutil como lo eres tu


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (17 Mar 2022)

me alegra ver que te estás arruinando, hijo de puta


----------



## URULOK (17 Mar 2022)

Vete a china entonces


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (18 Mar 2022)

No tengo NPI de venta minorista online pero así a bote pronto te falla uno de los principios fundamentales del CENTS (un término acuñado por MJ DeMarco en su libro "The Millionaire Fastlane", muy recomendable)

*C*ontrol
*E*ntrada
*N*ecesidad
*T*iempo
e*S*cala

En concreto te falla el primer punto, si dependes constantemente de que otros hagan su trabajo como tú consideras que deberían hacerlo (sin entrar en quién tiene razón), no tienes control sobre tu negocio. 

Entiendo que tener stock propio no te compense o no te lo puedas permitir, pero lamentablemente es lo que hay y no veo otra solución.


----------

